# Weekly Montana Hay Report-11/30/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Billings, MT Fri Nov 30, 2012 USDA Market News

Weekly Montana Hay Report

Prices steady to firm for all classes of hay. Very little reported
trade again this week as supplies of hay are very tight. Many
hay growers report they are sold out or are just about sold out.
Very good demand from buyers both in state and out of state as 
hay is in short supply across much of the country. Very little difference
in price this year from Premium Dairy quality hay and Fair quality more
suitable to feed beef cows, which fully tells the story of how high demand
is from ranchers looking to buy hay to feed cows through the winter.
Moisture remains very short across the state. Cowmen are faced with the
difficult decision of having to pay more than 200.00 a ton to have hay
delivered to them or to sell cows. Cowmen are culling deep this year as
they are faced with short feed supplies. All prices are dollars per ton and
FOB unless otherwise noted.

Alfalfa: Premium large squares 200.00. Fair large squares 180.00-
200.00.

Timothy Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 240.00.

Straw: Barley Straw large squares 70.00.


----------

